# Packages installation



## red_hat (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi techies
I want some help fr u guys.

I installed RHEL 4 OS.So i havent any issue with installation of os.

I want to configure internet so that I dont have to swich again and agin to xp for net.
I have sify broadband and have a sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar.gz package fr there site.I dont know how to install that.I configured DHCP by inputting ip ,gateway,dns provided by sify so am on lan.

I also want to install Bit torrent client i.e .Azureus ,JAva for that ,MP3 Player ,VLC player and any download manager like flashget in windows for download fr RS or any other file hosting site.Which package should I download fr Sourceforge.net

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe someone with sify connection will tell you how to connect. But, you can attach that file over here, it will have instructions on how to install it.
Just untar and unzip it using 

```
su
cd <to wherever your file is stored>
tar xzvf sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar.gz
```
Now read the instruction in the directory and follow them.
__________
For installing those just download yum and follow Stanton Finley Notes. For more info on that search the forum or on google.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 3, 2006)

@Red_hat, if you have enabled 'DHCP' then you should be able to connect to the Net!!
 There's no need for providing your ISP's IP address, Gateway etc., 'DHCP' will configure
 it automatically.
*Azureus* , download it from here
 You need to install Java JRE, download *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9* from here

*VLC Media player* Download from here  

*XMMS MP3 player* Download from here

*D4X (Download Manager like FlashGet)* Download it from here

@Mehul, The correct commands for unzipping a 'tar.gz' file is as follows:


*$ gzip -d sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar.gz

 This will extract the TAR archive in the same directory
 Now extract the TAR archive. ( sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar)

$ tar xvf sifyconnect-1.3-bin .tar

 You'll get a executable binary
$ ./install.sh (or something similar)*


----------



## praka123 (Oct 3, 2006)

perhaps
 *atrpms.net 
is the best bet for fedora rpms....


----------



## mehulved (Oct 3, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> *Azureus* , download it from here
> You need to install Java JRE, download *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9* from here
> 
> *VLC Media player* Download from here
> ...


Why go to all those sites when you can do it easily from yum or smart, I prefer latter.



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> @Mehul, The correct commands for unzipping a 'tar.gz' file is as follows:
> 
> 
> *$ gzip -d sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar.gz
> ...


* 
Well there are multiple methods. One that I gave works fine, even the one you have given. Another one that I know of is


		Code:
	

gzip -dc sifyconnect-1.3-bin .tar | tar xvf

Which is nothing but your command concanated into one line instead of two. I prefer to do less work .
I prefer the method which I gave first, it makes no difference whichever method you use.*


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 4, 2006)

sify will not work in Linux


----------



## kalpik (Oct 4, 2006)

Umm.. I had sify once, and their linux client worked.. Either way, even their MAC client will work cuz its java based.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 4, 2006)

I extracted and changed destination to that file and then gave command
as u guys told ./install
and sify client installed sucssesfully but while logging in it showed 
plz download latest client ,whereas i downloaded latest client .
Here is a screenshot
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/5057/screenshot1nc4.th.jpg




			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Why go to all those sites when you can do it easily from yum or smart, I prefer latter.


How to configure that , is it by default  or i have to download and install them ?

I am downloadin all these softs now and will install and ask if any prob. arise

btw thnx for u r help techies.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 4, 2006)

Me too facing the same problem and has contacted CC 2 times within 4 days. But still waiting for a reply


----------



## mehulved (Oct 4, 2006)

You can download yum from the net just search on google. And read Stanton Finley Notes, google will point you to it.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 5, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Me too facing the same problem and has contacted CC 2 times within 4 days. But still waiting for a reply


Today I contacted CC and my problem is solved.

Hurray My net is working fine ,now i dont have to switch again and agin.
I can also make practise on this platform.

I installed real Player.
Tried xmms player but it showed  error of GLIB 1.2.2  missing.
for Azureus it showed java not found whereas i installed jdk-1_5_0_09-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin by rite clickin and choosin option run in terminal that started GUI installation
 so rest of the softs am downloading now so i will reply at nite


----------



## mehulved (Oct 5, 2006)

red_hat said:
			
		

> I installed real Player.


Real player is c**p. There are a lot better media players like mplayer, VLC, Amarok, XMMS, Xine.


			
				red_hat said:
			
		

> Tried xmms player but it showed  error of GLIB 1.2.2  missing.
> for Azureus it showed java not found whereas i installed jdk-1_5_0_09-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin by rite clickin and choosin option run in terminal that started GUI installation
> so rest of the softs am downloading now so i will reply at nite


That is why I am suggesting you yum. It will handle dependancies and make your life lot easier.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 6, 2006)

I downloaded these 2 packages 
yum-3.0.tar.gz & yum-3.0-1.src.rpm

extracted tar file and gave make command  its output is  -:

[root@blackpearl yum-3.0]# make
for d in rpmUtils yum etc docs; do make PYTHON=python -C $d; [ $? = 0 ] || exit 1 ; done
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/rpmUtils'
echo "Nothing to do"
Nothing to do
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/rpmUtils'
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/yum'
echo "Nothing to do"
Nothing to do
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/yum'
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/etc'
echo "Nothing to do"
Nothing to do
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/etc'
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/docs'
echo "Nothing to do"
Nothing to do
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/docs'
[root@blackpearl yum-3.0]# make install
mkdir -p /usr/share/yum-cli
for p in callback.py cli.py i18n.py output.py progress_meter.py shell.py translate.py yumcommands.py yummain.py yum-updatesd.py ; do \
        install -m 644 $p /usr/share/yum-cli/$p; \
done
mv /usr/share/yum-cli/yum-updatesd.py /usr/share/yum-cli/yumupd.py
python -c "import compileall; compileall.compile_dir('/usr/share/yum-cli', 1, '', 1)"
Listing /usr/share/yum-cli ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/callback.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/cli.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/i18n.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/output.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/progress_meter.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/shell.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/translate.py ...
translate.py:117: FutureWarning: hex/oct constants > sys.maxint will return positive values in Python 2.4 and up
  if _StrToInt(buffer[:4]) != 0x950412de:
translate.py:162: FutureWarning: hex/oct constants > sys.maxint will return positive values in Python 2.4 and up
  f.write(_intToStr(0x950412de))    # magic number
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/yumcommands.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/yummain.py ...
Compiling /usr/share/yum-cli/yumupd.py ...
  File "yumupd.py", line 200
    @dbus.service.signal('edu.duke.linux.yum')
    ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax

mkdir -p /usr/bin /usr/sbin
install -m 755 bin/yum.py /usr/bin/yum
install -m 755 bin/yum-updatesd.py /usr/sbin/yum-updatesd
mkdir -p /var/cache/yum
for d in rpmUtils yum etc docs; do make PYTHON=python DESTDIR=`cd ; pwd` -C $d install; [ $? = 0 ] || exit 1; done
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/rpmUtils'
mkdir -p /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils
for p in arch.py __init__.py miscutils.py oldUtils.py transaction.py updates.py ; do \
        install -m 644 $p /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/$p; \
done
python -c "import compileall; compileall.compile_dir('/root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils', 1, '', 1)"
Listing /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/__init__.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/arch.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/miscutils.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/oldUtils.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/transaction.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/rpmUtils/updates.py ...
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/rpmUtils'
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/yum'
mkdir -p /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum
for p in comps.py config.py constants.py depsolve.py Errors.py failover.py __init__.py logginglevels.py mdparser.py misc.py packageSack.py packages.py parser.py pgpmsg.py plugins.py repoMDObject.py repos.py rpmsack.py sqlitecache.py sqlitesack.py storagefactory.py transactioninfo.py update_md.py yumRepo.py ; do \
        install -m 644 $p /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/$p; \
done
python -c "import compileall; compileall.compile_dir('/root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum', 1, '', 1)"
Listing /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/Errors.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/__init__.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/comps.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/config.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/constants.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/depsolve.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/failover.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/logginglevels.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/mdparser.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/misc.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/packageSack.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/packages.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/parser.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/pgpmsg.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/plugins.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/repoMDObject.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/repos.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/rpmsack.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/sqlitecache.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/sqlitesack.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/storagefactory.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/transactioninfo.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/update_md.py ...
Compiling /root//usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/yum/yumRepo.py ...
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/yum'
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/etc'
mkdir -p /root/etc/yum.repos.d
install -m 644 yum.conf /root/etc/yum.conf
mkdir -p /root/etc/logrotate.d
install -m 644 yum.logrotate /root/etc/logrotate.d/yum
mkdir -p /root/etc/rc.d/init.d
install -m 755 yum-updatesd.init /root/etc/rc.d/init.d/yum-updatesd
mkdir -p /root/etc/dbus-1/system.d/
install -m 755 yum-updatesd-dbus.conf /root/etc/dbus-1/system.d/yum-updatesd.conf
mkdir -p /root/etc/yum/
install -m 755 yum-updatesd.conf /root/etc/yum/yum-updatesd.conf
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/etc'
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/docs'
mkdir -p /root/usr/share/man/man{5,8}
install -m 644 yum.8 /root/usr/share/man/man8/yum.8
install -m 644 yum-shell.8 /root/usr/share/man/man8/yum-shell.8
install -m 644 yum.conf.5 /root/usr/share/man/man5/yum.conf.5
install -m 644 yum-updatesd.8 /root/usr/share/man/man8/yum-updatesd.8
install -m 644 yum-updatesd.conf.5 /root/usr/share/man/man5/yum-updatesd.conf.5
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/yum-3.0/docs'
[root@blackpearl yum-3.0]#


and when tried to install rpm 
[root@blackpearl Desktop]# rpm -ivh yum-3.0-1.src.rpm
warning: yum-3.0-1.src.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 69886cc7
   1:yum                    warning: user skvidal does not exist - using root
warning: group skvidal does not exist - using root
warning: user skvidal does not exist - using root)
warning: group skvidal does not exist - using root
########################################### [100%]
[root@blackpearl Desktop]#

Whatever i did is rite or how to  do  if it improper ?
__________
I also referred Stanton Finley notes 
when i gave 
# yum -y update
its output is 

There was a problem importing one of the Python modules
required to run yum. The error leading to this problem was:

   No module named yum

Please install a package which provides this module, or
verify that the module is installed correctly.

It's possible that the above module doesn't match the
current version of Python, which is:
2.3.4 (#1, Feb  2 2005, 11:44:49)
[GCC 3.4.3 20041212 (Red Hat 3.4.3-9.EL4)]


----------



## praka123 (Oct 6, 2006)

red_hat said:
			
		

> Hi techies
> I want some help fr u guys.I installed RHEL 4 OS.So i havent any issue with installation of os.


 for rhel4 yum goto *atrpms.net/dist/el4/yum/
download ur architecture(x86?) and install using rpm -ivh xxx.rpm or jus by double-cliking,stop trying compiling from sources stuff,rpm or deb are those equivalent to installshield thing(that next,next thing for setup in ur windows xp).compiling from sources is OK,But...for n00b's i believe trying rpms is way better.
just read as t_y_f said stanton finley's fedora install note;fedora is the successor from redhat9 onwards while RHEL4...is a paid subscription for updates,security fixes which enterprises customers and few training walla's use.
i assume u a n00b?
so i recommend u use Debian or Ubuntu or may be Fedora 6.
 Also Linux is a free software as Niyam Bhushan in LFY said _Muft _and_ Mukth
_
free as in freedom, not free lunch. In Hindi "mukth" means freedom and
"mufth" means free of cost, or Free as in "swathanthra" not "soujanya"


----------



## red_hat (Oct 6, 2006)

@Prakash Kerala thnx for site recommended by u and for advice regarding distro.
but i want to settle on rhel then i will like to try other distros like ubuntu ,centos ,etc
I downloaded RPMs fr *atrpms.net

Tried to install yum

# rpm -ivh yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64.rpm
warning: yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 66534c2b
error: Failed dependencies:
        /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/elementtree is needed by yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64
        /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/urlgrabber is needed by yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64
        /usr/lib64/python2.3/site-packages/rpm is needed by yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64
        /usr/lib64/python2.3/site-packages/sqlite is needed by yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64
        /usr/lib64/python2.3/site-packages/sqlitecachec.py is needed by yum-2.9.4-74.el4.at.x86_64


so i installed pythonabi-2.3-3.el4.at.x86_64.rpm package sucssesfully and again tried to install yum package but same error as above displayed.

Wha should i do?
Why am unable to install an package?

Btw thnx again to all of u for u r help and guidance.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 6, 2006)

Dependancies are missing that is why you are unable to install these packages. I am not too familiar with RHEL but you should have some way of installing packages from CD/DVD and yum should be present in there, it may install yum with it's dependancies.
Or else you will need elementtree, urlgrabber, rpm, sqlite, sqlitecachec.py and maybe their dependancies.
But, why use RHEL? It's meant for servers, if you still prefer Red Hat then go for Fedora, which is a community project.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 6, 2006)

perhaps u may install devel libraries for eg: python-dev etc using ur rhel command as root:

```
system-config-packages
```
packagesmay be listed there.try finding the dependencies like python2.3-dev,rpm-dev,etc and install


----------



## red_hat (Oct 6, 2006)

ok i thought since RHEL is Enterprise version it will be better than Fedora 
So I chose RHEL.

I selected all packages for installation except kde related from Add/Remove 
Applications still facing prob. and not able to install yum.

I downloaded nearly all softs from *atrpms.net/dist/el4/yum/ starting from lib and python but many of them faced same dependencies error.

btw How to install source rpm and jdk-1_5_0_09-linux-i586-rpm.bin


----------



## praka123 (Oct 7, 2006)

dont u have yum in the options add/remove menu?
building source rpms?
*mia.ece.uic.edu/~papers/linux/msg00021.html


> 4. ONE STEP BUILD PROCEDURE.
> 
> A. You can usually build the binary RPM in one step. The following command
> will "install" the sources, create a binary RPM, and clean up the rpm
> ...


installing java other plugins...bud refer below link of stanton finley..
*www.stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_5_installation_notes.html


----------



## red_hat (Oct 8, 2006)

@ thnx Prakash Kerla .Got how to install sorce rpm.
But now I replaced RHEL with CentOS.
It has inbuilt yum installed.
So I am following stanton-finley notes and came upto yum update
which is updating system and takin long time..................but no problem.
i am also referring documentation from their site regarding how to use yum etc.

If I faced any problem then I will disturb u guys again.
Thnx to everyone for spending u r valuable time.
__________
Hi buddies
I am agin frustrated with this installation .
I updated my os with yum update.
now i am tryin to install some softs using yum
but facin some pronb.


```
[root@tuxian Desktop]# yum install azureus
Setting up Install Process
Setting up repositories
Reading repository metadata in from local files
Parsing package install arguments
No Match for argument: azureus
Nothing to do
```



> [root@tuxian Desktop]# yum -y install mplayer mplayer-skins mplayer-fonts
> Setting up Install Process
> Setting up repositories
> Reading repository metadata in from local files
> ...


same with vlc ,xine, etc.

yum handles dependancies ,so why still same problem ?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 8, 2006)

red_hat said:
			
		

> ok i thought since RHEL is Enterprise version it will be better than Fedora
> So I chose RHEL.


See you have no clue on how the Open Source model works. Well nither did I know when I started   and even now I can't claim to know it perfectly.
But, in the Open Source arena. It's rather community projects which are usually better. Some reasons are listed below
1) It is used extensively by the community so it is well tested
2)It has lots of developers who happen to be the users of the software too, so it's some issues which aren't well tackled in enterprise systems so well are addressed in the community distro.
3) RHEL, SLED,etc are optimised for server usage. This doesn't mean it's bad for desktop or anything as such but it will be some steps beyond FC or OpenSUSE cos most geeks in the community will be using FC, SUSE, Ubuntu,etc so the documents you will get hold of on the net for the latter will be far better.
There are more points but I can't remember some and am feeling lazy to write down more, too. So, using RHEL or it's clone CentOS will not give you any advantage whatsoever over FC, unless you pay for RHEL and get tech support from RH.
I am not so familiar with yum so can't help you about the yum problem now, but I will look it up if I get time soon and it has not been answered.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 9, 2006)

@Red_hat, *RHEL* is used by very large companies since they need such a O.S that
 supports clustering, scalability, mutiple Processor support, data recovery etc., 
 It's mainly for the Enterprise. I suggest you switch to *Fedora Core 5*. We can help
 solve your problems easily. Fedora is a good distro.Also it's easy to learn things.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 9, 2006)

@ Tech u r future ,J guru

: I was totally unaware about the things which u explained so I will consdier u r points.

I will install either ubuntu or FC5 .
I have to download these disros so will take little bit time.

Thnx for help.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 9, 2006)

OK it seems all your yum channels weren't updated. Just do 

```
yum clean all
yum -y update
```
See this *www.openfree.org/forums/showthread.php?t=15610


----------



## red_hat (Oct 10, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> OK it seems all your yum channels weren't updated. Just do
> 
> ```
> yum clean all
> ...





> Error: Missing Dependency: libraw1394.so.8 is needed by package libavc1394


this was the last line after following above procedure..

btw am going to install ubuntu 6.06 today.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 10, 2006)

@red_hat get the needed libraw1394 rpm from :
*atrpms.net/dist/el4/libraw1394/


----------



## red_hat (Oct 11, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> @red_hat get the needed libraw1394 rpm from :
> *atrpms.net/dist/el4/libraw1394/


OOps I installed Ubuntu .

We have to use sudo .Isnt there any method or default pwd to become a root user?


----------



## JGuru (Oct 11, 2006)

@Red_hat, You don't need root password at all in Debian-based Linux distros like Ubuntu.
 Use *sudo*, *gksudo*, *gksu* followed by a command,

  For eg., to open a file & write to it, of which the 'root' has read, write, execute permission.

 Open the Terminal Window & type;

$  *sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf*

  This is just an example.

 Now make changes to the file & save it. That's all. 

 The syntax is 'sudo command' The command is any command that requires root priviledges.

 To display your harddisk partition, type:

$ *sudo fdisk -l*

 The output you get will be some what like this:

 Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hda1   *           1         638     5124703+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/hda2             639        3982    26860680    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hda5             639        1403     6144831    b  W95 FAT32
/dev/hda6            1404        2041     5124703+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/hda7            2042        2770     5855661   83  Linux
/dev/hda8            2807        3827     8201151    b  W95 FAT32
/dev/hda9            3828        3982     1244974+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

NOTE: In your case the output may vary!!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't use root. It is an unnecessary security risk. sudo lets you do everything that needs to be done by a root user.
It is a good practice not to use root user when you are connected to a network.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 13, 2006)

ok.doubt cleared regarding sudo.
I updated system with update manager and installed softs like azureus ,xmms player,VLC,downloader for x.

Ubuntu mounted all NTFS partitioned drives automatically.
Now i have one question that this data on NTFS partition is read only.
But I can play songs ,movies and even added downloaded data in azureus for uploading.Is there any problem doing so?

I used to use Odc for data transferring on lan for xp ?Now how can i transfer data ?
We were using Radmin like VNC. Is there any option for that?
__________
I downloaded rpm  ,converted to debian package and installed 

*www.radmin.com/support/forum/read.php?FID=12&TID=10750

but it shows 
	
	



```
bash: wine: command not found
```


----------



## mehulved (Oct 13, 2006)

Well check with synaptic, radmin would be there. Don't convery rpm's to deb's not a good idea.
For sharing data with Windows installed on another PC use Samba.
NTFS write support is available using ntfs-static, ntfs-3g,etc or by compiling your own kernel-2.6.18 with ntfs write support enabled.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry buddies for replying so late

Now I am totally switched to Linux (i.e. Ubuntu) and installed everything which is necessery including samba and nis throgh add-remove programmes /synaptic manager.So now der is nothing like switch back to windows except some instance.

Ubuntu is really kewl and esy for newbies.Now I will try to learn how all these things to be manually configured and would like to try and learn other distros.

thnx to all tuxfans coz becoz of u today I am able 2 use GNU /linux

Btw Wish u  Very Happy Diwali to all of u


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2006)

Can you state that 'some instance'?


----------



## red_hat (Oct 21, 2006)

I am not hardcore gamer ,but Sometimes we play cs ,worms on lan for tp.
so I may require to switch to M$..
I read  post where u suggested cedega or wine for tht.
I will try tht also later on.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2006)

cedega is a non free thing needs subscription afaik,when will wine project mature and support more win32s,,,...aaow


----------



## red_hat (Oct 21, 2006)

I isntalled wine and installed some windows programmes for eg. radmin and odc but odc closed after some process executed in terminal and was unable to run radmin server.
is wine preferrable to use.
does Cedega will solve this prob.

One more thing regarding port forwarding in azureus
I gave these commands given in stanton-finley notes
$ sudo  /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT
$ sudo  /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p udp --destination-port 6972:6972 -j ACCEPT

my incoming tcp listen port is 29939 so gave following command also
$ sudo /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 29939 -j ACCEPT

Do i need to change anything coz still DHT firwalled shows.
and where should I save these commands so that I dont have to type everytime when rebooting system.

sorry for my poor english


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2006)

Then U need crossoveroffice-this also a modified wine source,need to pay

well 4 iptables firewall thing,am poor  ,but u can use gui's like firestarter or lokkit etc..


----------



## JGuru (Oct 22, 2006)

You can try *rdesktop*, Click here, Wine  is free, whereas Cedega  is not( you have to pay).
 For Firewall use Shorewall. But you need to configure a lot!!


----------

